# My low self esteem isn't helping....



## Nobody Special (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been struggling with depression for 20 years and have been on meds & gone to councilors, etc. I feel I'm getting better through my current meds & current councilor, but hubby doesn't see it. He still expects me to react to things the way I used to, and won't give me the support & encouragement I desperately need. I'm totally alone here, he is all I have, no friends or family live anywhere near here. Moving here is what triggered my depression in the first place, but hubby will never consider moving elsewhere. I've tried meeting people through work, but my anxiety prevents me from holding a job for long. I'm not interested in working outside the home anyway, I just want hubby to give me more positive feedback. He is highly critical & resentful, won't listen or encourage me to talk, and as a result my self esteem, which has always been shaky, is plummeting. What can I do?


----------



## BrianH (Sep 17, 2011)

Nobody Special said:


> I've been struggling with depression for 20 years and have been on meds & gone to councilors, etc. I feel I'm getting better through my current meds & current councilor, but hubby doesn't see it. He still expects me to react to things the way I used to, and won't give me the support & encouragement I desperately need. I'm totally alone here, he is all I have, no friends or family live anywhere near here. Moving here is what triggered my depression in the first place, but hubby will never consider moving elsewhere. I've tried meeting people through work, but my anxiety prevents me from holding a job for long. I'm not interested in working outside the home anyway, I just want hubby to give me more positive feedback. He is highly critical & resentful, won't listen or encourage me to talk, and as a result my self esteem, which has always been shaky, is plummeting. What can I do?


I am in the same boat you are. I suffer from depression as well. I don't know your story so it's hard to get into specifics. Me? I am now on an anti depressant and seeing a counselor. It is helping a bit, but I still have a long way to go. My wife, has been engaging in multiple affairs and it has sent me into a downward spiral of despair, low self esteem, resentment and anger. It's a very difficult time. Counseling had helped me realize a lot of the negative I have brought to our marriage, and why she is feeling like she is ready to give up on our marriage. 

What it is, we cannot expect one person to be the sole source of happiness, which is what ive done. While you may be anxious or have high anxiety toward meeting new people, it's got to happen. Meeting new people and making new friends will also help build self esteem and will help in making you more happy. Join a gym, take a class, join a rec sports league, out all help build confidence and raise self esteem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

